# Jug



## Cwalker935 (Nov 6, 2019)

I have been fascinated with Native American wedding jugs for a long time and have been thinking about attempting to make one for a couple of years. I finally worked out a process in my head and gave it a go. I am very pleased with the outcome. My daughter is getting married in two weeks and I intend for this to be a wedding gift, hopefully a special one.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 6, 2019)

Food for thought- I am an Indian, American Indian. I prefer 'American Indian' (because) anyone born in the western hemisphere is a native American-  Russell Means, Republic of Lakotah, (Activist, actor 1939-2012)
I asked a fellow at the Pueblo Cultural Center, Albuquerque, NM, how he preferred to be addressed. He replied, "I'm Zuni."
That is an interesting piece of work. What wood and what finish did you use? I'm speculating the couple drank from the different spouts. Sort of like drinking from one champagne glass or intertwining arms and drinking together.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 6, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Food for thought- I am an Indian, American Indian. I prefer 'American Indian' (because) anyone born in the western hemisphere is a native American-  Russell Means, Republic of Lakotah, (Activist, actor 1939-2012)
> I asked a fellow at the Pueblo Cultural Center, Albuquerque, NM, how he preferred to be addressed. He replied, "I'm Zuni."
> That is an interesting piece of work. What wood and what finish did you use? I'm speculating the couple drank from the different spouts. Sort of like drinking from one champagne glass or intertwining arms and drinking together.


 
I get your point and certainly did not intend any offense.  I used that term because that is how it often pops up in google searches.  I heard another American Indian refer to himself as Indigenous North American.  This piece is meant to pay homage to the American Indian Wedding Jug without, for lack of a better word, stealing it’s meaning or ceremony if that makes any sense.  That is why I choose to title this thread “Jug” rather than “Wedding Jug.”  My thought was to describe the symbolism that the jug has for American Indians but stop short of having them drink from the jug.  Please let me know if that sounds offensive in any way.

The piece is made from what I call Wild Cherry or Black Cherry.  It was finished with wipe on poly with a carnuba buffing.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 6, 2019)

Question, did you hollow it out completely inside or just to a certain depth?  If you did hollow it all out how did you do it?
Very beautiful work btw!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 6, 2019)

It is hollowed from the bottom with a plug glued into he hole used for hollowing.


----------



## PBorowick (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice!  Thanks for the info.


----------



## mark james (Nov 6, 2019)

Cody, your evolution as an excellent woodturner is wonderful to witness.  This Jug is superb.  The nuances for an attractive profile is often challenging and elusive - you consistently nail it!

Well done and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 6, 2019)

mark james said:


> Cody, your evolution as an excellent woodturner is wonderful to witness.  This Jug is superb.  The nuances for an attractive profile is often challenging and elusive - you consistently nail it!
> 
> Well done and thanks for sharing.




Thank you Mark.


----------



## howsitwork (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow

That is just stunning and inspirational. I watched  Johannesburg Ribe turn a Roman drinking flask many years ago using wet wood. You hollow from the side and then insert a disc of dry wood into a flange cut inside the lip ( difficult t9 describe but incredible  to watch and then put some water in and it self seals !

Ive seen some vessels such as these named after the place of origin but they were greek or mediterranean from memory.

Very , very IMPRESSIVE WORK well done, how are you intending to cap that one  with your next piece??

Ian


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 6, 2019)

Thank you Ian!  I have a few ideas to follow up this piece with.  Sometimes my ideas works some times they do not so we will have to wait and see if something good develops.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 6, 2019)

Beautiful Cody!


----------



## southernclay (Nov 6, 2019)

Cody,
I agree with Mark, you have really progressed into a fine turner and your work truly stands out. This is one of my favorite pieces you’ve shared.

This week my daughter who is 7 announced she has a “boyfriend”. My heart both smiled and broke at the same moment. I imagine it won’t be but a blink of an eye before I’m pouring myself into something for her wedding gift.

Anyway, enough rambling. Great job and thanks for sharing. I’m sure your daughter will love it.


----------



## Fred Bruche (Nov 6, 2019)

Awesome work as always Cody! 
I hope you are not thinking of making pyramid-shaped art since you'd likely to offend about 88.78% of the world population (from 2600BC till now)


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice Cody. Myself, being 1/8 Chippewa, I have a small collection of Navajo and Hopi indian art. I have a couple of these wedding vases made with horsehair. You did a very nice job my friend!


----------



## leehljp (Nov 7, 2019)

Beautiful Cody, Beautiful and intriguing. I like the way your mind and works and "sees" things - i.e. Sees the sequential process to achieve the correct results.


----------



## dogcatcher (Nov 8, 2019)

Congratulations on being chosen for the cover pic on WOW.


----------



## Buckmark13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Beautifully done!!!

I was just over at my parents house this morning and saw a piece they bought years ago in New Mexico; it reminded me of this thread.

They loved your piece Cody!


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 10, 2019)

Buckmark13 said:


> Beautifully done!!!
> 
> I was just over at my parents house this morning and saw a piece they bought years ago in New Mexico; it reminded me of this thread.
> 
> They loved your piece Cody!


Wood or ceramic?


----------



## Buckmark13 (Nov 10, 2019)

Woodchipper said:


> Wood or ceramic?


Ceramic with horse hair....or at least that's what they told my parents.


----------



## Woodchipper (Nov 10, 2019)

Interesting. I would think the horse hair is be a binder.


----------

